# Libellen schlüpfen extrem



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

war mir eben an den Automat Ziggis holen und als ich am Mini-__ Rohrkolben vorbei ging, traute ich meinen Augen ned: Das Schlüpfen einer Libelle !!!

Also schnell rein, CAM holen und hastig knipsen ... leider kam ich zu spät, es war wohl schon das Endstadium des schlüpfens, trotzdem noch ein Bild davon ,leider etwas unscharf ... udn dann entdeckte ich sehr viele bereits geschlüpfte Larvenhüllen, allerdings nur am Rohrkolben, ist das normal ? ist das ihre Lieblingsstelle ?? Wo schlüpfen eure Libellenlarven ? Hätte ja schon mit ein -zwei gerechnet, aber mit sovielen ? Ne, echt ned ... denen scheint es zu gefallen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Tommi!

Schlüpfende Libellenlarven habe ich noch keine, da mein Teich erst ein Jahr besteht und die meisten __ Libellen ja 2 Jahre brauchen   

Aber dafür habe ich heute massenhaft "doppelte" Libellen bei der Paarung und ein äußerst beeindruckendes, blitzblaues Plattbauchmännchen auf Brautschau beobachten können!


Außerdem ist mein Teich heute erstmals soooo klar gewesen, daß ich alle meine Fische wieder genau sehen konnte - auch die mehreren __ Schnecken haben wir durchgezählt - und wir haben Nachwuchs!

In der Flachwasserzone tummeln sich jede Menge stecknadelköpfige Fischchens! ( ca. 15mm lang )

Ob die allerdings eingeschleppt sind oder von meinen Fischis weiß ich nicht - ich habe eigentlich nie wirklich eine Art Laich im Teich gesehen ??!

Wenn dann sind es vermutlich eher Shubunkins - oder??

Aber ich denke, daß sie bei den massen Rückenschwimmern und Libellenlarven im Teich ohnehin fast keine Überlebenschance haben werden  :cry: 


lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

 Ihr seid wohl a bisserl spät dran, wie ?? Im Ernst: Auch wir hatten geschlüpfte __ Libellen in Massen, von denen wir dann doch nur die leeren Hüllen gesehen haben. Am liebsten sind sie in der Typha minima geschlüpft. Hatten wohl um die 80 leere Hüllen.

Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Libellen in den sehr frühen Morgenstunden schlüpfen. So haben sie größere Überlebenschancen. Sonst hätten wir auch mal eine sehen müssen. Vermutlich war die Hülle (wie bei uns) schon leer, als Du zur Kamera gerannt bist.

Tröstlich sowas ...

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

es war die Abenddämmerung udn als ich sie entdeckt habe, war nur noch ein kurzes Stück des Rumpfes in der Hülle. Bis ich die CAm geholt hatte, war sie schon weg, leider ... dabei dachte ich,das sie erst ihre Flügel trocknen müssten, aber Pusteblume war ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Bemerkenswert: Bei genauerem Hinsehen waren die Hüllen immer schon morgens leer. Und wir lungern ausgesprochen oft am Teich herum. So ein Pech aber auch ! Glqube mir, ich hatte ausgesprochen nasse Hosen, als ich dachte, endlich mal eine schlüpfende Libelle fotografieren zu können.

Frisch geschlüpfte __ Libellen __ fliegen allerdings nicht sofort los, sondern rasten noch eine lange Zeit, in denen sie ihren Fressfeinden wehrlos ausgesetzt sind.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

*...*

... sag ich ja, die war wech, als ich dann mit der Linse da war ... wird sich wohl hinter irgendeinem Stein verkrochen haben ... gibt ja genug davon ... also eins weiss ich ... morgen früh ist gucken angesagt ....


----------

